# Camping in style



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

I like roughing it as much as the next guy, but there is something to be said for camping in style. I've found that with my caprine pack string, I have a whole lot of extra "gear space," so I'm looking for any ideas anyone might have for creative ways to use your goats to facilitate camping in style. 

Here are the two that I'm working on right now. 
1) building wooden boxes that fit perfectly into my panniers and hold silverware, plates, wine glasses, linen napkins and tablecloths, etc. The boxes open and latch together to make a nice little table. Call me crazy, but I'm thinking that having a nice meal at a table with real silverware and a linen tablecloth and a cab sav from a crystal glass after a long day of hiking would just be really nice. 
2) building a couple chicken cages that will hang on the pack saddle just like panniers. I should be able to put two of my chickens in each cage and have fresh eggs and/or meat. 

Just want to hear any other creative ideas that anyone has or anything that you've tried, seen, or heard about.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd thought of making a styrofoam kitchen sink to put on the goat packs.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe oh my, that cracked me up!


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

The chicken idea; that is a real good idea if your going to be back in for awhile. Its a real good idea actually. Set them up a little coop out of a debris shelter and some small log fence. Eggs would be great every morning. But, I'm sort of a minimalist but another sleeping pad or extra blanket to wrap around yourself around a fire on a chilly night is about as far as "style" as I go. Or an extra 5th of whiskey would be real stylin' haha.The less is best when it comes to living or camping. I've found over the years the less i have for anything is easier


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

When I read the first paragraph I thought to myself "oh yeah, I've got lots of good ideas on extra little luxuries that you could pack on your goats that would be nice to have in the backcountry...then I read the second paragraph and I thought "WTF? Crystal? Plates? Silverware? Are you pulling my leg??"

When I think of backcountry "luxuries" I think of things that I wouldn't bring if I had to pack them on my back. Those things would include my Kifaru folding wood stove, folding camp chairs, canned food, a book, a larger tent.... I guess my idea of luxuries is a little different than other folks (live chickens? LOL!)


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Chickens and fresh eggs sound great, but would they be too stressed out to lay eggs? Charlie Horse, kitchen sink comment - hilarious! I find I definitely need softer things to sleep on these days and look forward to being able to carry that... If I had enough goats I could bring my accordion, but I'll settle for an extra bottle of wine or two instead.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

I'll post some pictures of the finished products.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... I wonder. If you hooked up a solar powered hot fence to a receptical, do you think it would give enough power to watch tv ever other second as it pulses???  That would be pretty styling hehe.


----------

